
Interview with Jim Keller - w-m
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13048/an-anandtech-exclusive-the-jim-keller-interview
======
ofrzeta
What Keller says is super vague. For one he's with Intel for only two months
and obviously he isn't allowed to talk about anything remotely interesting.

------
JudasGoat
With the title "rockstar" used in the article. It made me think of what must
be an army of engineers and scientists involved in a successful foundry
architecture feature size shrink. I guess recognition is for the few.

------
thisisit
The title is confusing:

 _Interview with Jim Keller Interview_

To me it sounds like one of those parody interviews done on late night comedy
news shows.

